# Xorg installation



## PrincePaul (16. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wollte xorg auf Freenas 8.2 also einem FreeBSD 8.2 System installieren und bekomme folgenden Fehler:


Package 'xorg-drivers-7.5' depends on 'xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0' with 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard' origin.
pkg_add: could not find package xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0 !
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
pkg_add: pkg_add of dependency 'xorg-drivers-7.5' failed!
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed

hatte sowas schonmal einer ?
Im Internet finde ich dazu nichts gescheites.

Vielen Dank schonmal
Gruß
Paule


----------



## Bauer87 (16. August 2012)

Erstmal zum Verständnis: Du willst auf einem NAS-System (gemacht für Speicher im Netzwerk) eine grafische Oberfläche installieren? Wenn ja, wundert es mich nicht wirklich, dass keine Tastaturtreiber gefunden werden können. (Es ist wohl bei den Entwicklern noch niemand auf die Idee gekommen, einen Bildschirm, geschweige denn eine Tastatur an eine Netzwerkfestplatte zu stecken…)


----------



## PrincePaul (16. August 2012)

Ganz ehrlich ?!
Ich hab kein so richtigen plan wozu ich xorg brauche.

Das hab ich vor:
http://protosd.blogspot.de/2011/12/howto-install-jdownloader-in-freebsd.html?m=0

Von daher sollte das gehen und Freenas hat ja auch ne grafische Oberfläche / Webinterface

Ist ja keine Netzwerkfestplatte sondern ein "richtiger" Pc mit viel Speicherplatz 
Man kann ja auch ne Tastatur und Bildschirm anschließen um die Konfiguration direkt am Nas zu machen


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

Für ein Webinterface benötigt man aber kein Xorg.
Ich würde das mit Xorg lassen, belastut nur unnötig das System, es müssen sicher auch viele Abhängigkeiten installiert werden.
Schau dich doch nach einer Konsolenbasierten Alternative um, meistens reicht für Downloads auch wget aus.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. August 2012)

Naja ich brauche diesen xorg wohl um jdownloader zu konfigurieren und das Webinterface bzw. den Remote Control von jdownloader zu aktivieren.

Dannach kann ich das aus machen wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Timsu (16. August 2012)

Und wozu brauchst du jdownloader?
Warum nicht einfach wget?


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Mit BSD hab ich zwar keine Erfahrung, aber natürlich sollte sich ein Anzeigeserver trotzdem auf einem NAS installieren lassen, wenn man es wirklich möchte. Anscheind musst die die beiden anderen Pakete als erstes installieren. Normalerweise kenne ich es so, dass wenn der Paketmanager merkt, dass er noch etwas braucht damit das was man installieren möchte auch wirklich funktioniert das dann automatisch mitläd. Aber hier sagt er dir wohl nur das dir die keyboard treiber für den X Server fehlen.

Nur mit XOrg allein hast du noch kein Desktop du solltest aber jdownloader direkt starten können ohne Dekstop, wenn du in die .xinitrc die dann im Home Verzeichnis ist "exec jdownloader" einträgst. startx aus der Konsole startet dann jdownloader grafisch vor einem schwarzen Hintergrund, funktionen die ein Fenstermanager übernimmt wie maximieren etc stehen dann nicht zur Verfügung.
Hast du im ~ verzeichniss keine .xinitrc kannst du eine Vorlage aus /etc/skel/.xinitrc dort hinkopieren. Diese kommt zumindest bei Linux mit dem Paket xorg-xinit.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. August 2012)

Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Und wozu brauchst du jdownloader?
> Warum nicht einfach wget?



Jdownloader bietet einfach mehr Komfort sprich wenn der Server läuft geb ich in meinem Handy oder Pc einfach nur die ip vom Server plus den Port von jdownloader ein und schon bin ich im Webinterface und alles sieht so aus als wenn ich jdownloader direkt aufmache sprich downloads rein pc wieder aus und der Server lädts runter.


@Blackout: ich werde das nachher mal probieren hatte auch versucht den genannten keyboard Treiber einzelnt zu installieren aber da kam wieder die nächste Fehlermeldung.


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Musst mal schauen ob es einen Befehl gibt um Rekursiv alle Abhängigkeiten aufzulösen und dann alles der Reihe nach zu installieren, würde mich wundern wenn das nicht möglich wäre.


----------



## PrincePaul (16. August 2012)

Ja genau so einen Befehl brauche ich.

sobald man xf86-input-keyboard installiert kommt nen Fehler man soll doch bitte consolekit
wenn man das wiederum installieren will kommt hal und so weiter und so weiter das endet nie

irgenwann wiederholt es sich halt nur

was du zuvor geschrieben hast geht nicht denn die Datei gibts nirgends
und das Paket xorg-xinit gibts für FreeBSD 8.2 nicht.


Aber ich gucke jetzt erstmal nach dem Befehl für die Abhängigkeiten mal schaun was google so ausspuckt


Diese Ports werden alle benötigt für xorg:


```
appres-1.0.2        Program to list application's resources
base64-1.5_1        Utility to encode and decode base64 files
bash-4.1.9          The GNU Project's Bourne Again SHell
bison-2.4.3,1       A parser generator from FSF, (mostly) compatible with Yacc
bitmap-1.0.4        Bitmap editor and converter utilities for X
bitstream-vera-1.10_4 Bitstream Vera TrueType font collection
compositeproto-0.4.1 Composite extension headers
damageproto-1.2.0   Damage extension headers
db46-4.6.21.4       The Berkeley DB package, revision 4.6
dbus-1.4.14_1       A message bus system for inter-application communication
dbus-glib-0.94      GLib bindings for the D-BUS messaging system
dmidecode-2.10      A tool for dumping DMI (SMBIOS) contents in human-readable
dmxproto-2.3        DMX extension headers
dri-7.4.4,2         OpenGL hardware acceleration drivers for the DRI
dri2proto-2.2       DRI2 prototype headers
encodings-1.0.3,1   X.Org Encoding fonts
expat-2.0.1_2       XML 1.0 parser written in C
fixesproto-4.1.1    Fixes extension headers
font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Adobe 100dpi font
font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Adobe 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-100dpi-1.0.2 X.Org Adobe Utopia 100dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-75dpi-1.0.2 X.Org Adobe Utopia 75dpi font
font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.2 X.Org Adobe Utopia Type1 font
font-alias-1.0.2    X.Org Font aliases
font-arabic-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Arabic fonts
font-bh-100dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes 100dpi font
font-bh-75dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes 75dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-100dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 100dpi font
font-bh-lucidatypewriter-75dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Lucida TypeWriter 75dpi font
font-bh-ttf-1.0.1   X.Org Bigelow & Holmes TTF font
font-bh-type1-1.0.1 X.Org Bigelow Holmes Type1 font
font-bitstream-100dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bitstream Vera 100dpi font
font-bitstream-75dpi-1.0.1 X.Org Bitstream Vera 75dpi font
font-bitstream-type1-1.0.1 X.Org Bitstream Vera Type1 font
font-cronyx-cyrillic-1.0.1 X.Org Cronyx Cyrillic font
font-cursor-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Cursor fonts
font-daewoo-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Daewoo fonts
font-dec-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Dec fonts
font-ibm-type1-1.0.1 X.Org IBM Type1 font
font-isas-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous ISAS fonts
font-jis-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous JIS fonts
font-micro-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Micro fonts
font-misc-cyrillic-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Cyrillic font
font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Ethiopic font
font-misc-meltho-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Meltho font
font-misc-misc-1.1.0 X.Org miscellaneous Misc fonts
font-mutt-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Mutt fonts
font-schumacher-misc-1.1.0 X.Org miscellaneous Schumacher fonts
font-screen-cyrillic-1.0.2 X.Org Screen Cyrillic font
font-sony-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Sony fonts
font-sun-misc-1.0.1 X.Org miscellaneous Sun fonts
font-util-1.0.2     Create an index of X font files in a directory
font-winitzki-cyrillic-1.0.1 X.Org Winitzki Cyrillic font
font-xfree86-type1-1.0.2 X.Org XFree86 Type1 font
fontcacheproto-0.1.3 Fontcache extension headers
fontconfig-2.8.0,1  An XML-based font configuration API for X Windows
fontsproto-2.1.0    Fonts extension headers
freetype2-2.4.4     A free and portable TrueType font rendering engine
gamin-0.1.10_4      A file and directory monitoring system
gdbm-1.9.1          The GNU database manager
gettext-0.18.1.1    GNU gettext package
gio-fam-backend-2.28.8 FAM backend for GLib\'s GIO library
glib-2.28.8_2       Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi
gnome_subr-1.0      Common startup and shutdown subroutines used by GNOME scrip
iceauth-1.0.3       ICE authority file utility for X
iconv-2.0_3         Charset conversion library and utilities
inputproto-2.0      Input extension headers
javavmwrapper-2.3.5 Wrapper script for various Java Virtual Machines
kbproto-1.0.4       KB extension headers
libFS-1.0.2         The FS library
libGL-7.4.4         OpenGL library that renders using GLX or DRI
libICE-1.0.6,1      Inter Client Exchange library for X11
libSM-1.1.1_3,1     Session Management library for X11
libX11-1.3.3_1,1    X11 library
libXScrnSaver-1.2.0 The XScrnSaver library
libXTrap-1.0.0      The XTrap library
libXau-1.0.5        Authentication Protocol library for X11
libXaw-1.0.7,1      X Athena Widgets library
libXcomposite-0.4.1,1 X Composite extension library
libXcursor-1.1.10   X client-side cursor loading library
libXdamage-1.1.2    X Damage extension library
libXdmcp-1.0.3      X Display Manager Control Protocol library
libXevie-1.0.2      The Xevie library
libXext-1.1.1,1     X11 Extension library
libXfixes-4.0.4     X Fixes extension library
libXfont-1.4.0,1    X font libary
libXfontcache-1.0.5 The Xfontcache library
libXft-2.1.14       A client-sided font API for X applications
libXi-1.3,1         X Input extension library
libXinerama-1.1,1   X11 Xinerama library
libXmu-1.0.5,1      X Miscellaneous Utilities libraries
libXp-1.0.0,1       X print library
libXpm-3.5.7        X Pixmap library
libXrandr-1.3.0     X Resize and Rotate extension library
libXrender-0.9.5    X Render extension library
libXres-1.0.4       X Resource usage library
libXt-1.0.7         X Toolkit library
libXtst-1.1.0       X Test extension
libXv-1.0.5,1       X Video Extension library
libXvMC-1.0.5       X Video Extension Motion Compensation library
libXxf86dga-1.1.1   X DGA Extension
libXxf86misc-1.0.2  X XF86-Misc Extension
libXxf86vm-1.1.0    X Vidmode Extension
libdaemon-0.14      Lightweight C library that eases the writing of UNIX daemon
libdmx-1.1.0        DMX extension library
libdrm-2.4.12_1     Userspace interface to kernel Direct Rendering Module servi
libffi-3.0.9        Foreign Function Interface
libfontenc-1.0.5    The fontenc Library
libiconv-1.13.1_1   A character set conversion library
libidn-1.22         Internationalized Domain Names command line tool
libltdl-2.4_1       System independent dlopen wrapper
liboldX-1.0.1       Old X library
libpciaccess-0.12.0 Generic PCI access library
libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 This library provides weak aliases for pthread functions
libtool-2.4_1       Generic shared library support script
libutempter-1.1.5_1 Interface to record user sessions to utmp and wtmp files
libvolume_id-0.81.1 Library to provide file system type information
libxcb-1.7          The X protocol C-language Binding (XCB) library
libxkbfile-1.0.6    XKB file library
libxkbui-1.0.2_1    The xkbui library
libxml2-2.7.8_1     XML parser library for GNOME
libzip-0.9.3        A C library for reading, creating, and modifying zip archiv
luit-1.0.5          Locale and ISO 2022 support for Unicode terminals
m4-1.4.15,1         GNU m4
mkfontdir-1.0.5     Create an index of X font files in a directory
mkfontscale-1.0.7   Creates an index of scalable font files for X
pciids-20101124     Database of all known ID's used in PCI devices
pcre-8.21           Perl Compatible Regular Expressions library
perl-5.12.4_3       Practical Extraction and Report Language
pixman-0.18.4       Low-level pixel manipulation library
pkg-config-0.25_1   A utility to retrieve information about installed libraries
png-1.4.5           Library for manipulating PNG images
printproto-1.0.4    Print extension headers
py27-asn1-0.1.1,1   ASN.1 toolkit for Python
py27-asn1-modules-0.0.2 Collection of ASN.1 data structures for py-asn1
py27-bsddb3-5.2.0   Python extension module for BerkeleyDB 3 and 4
py27-daemon-1.5.5_2 Well-behaved daemon framework for Python
py27-dnspython-1.9.4 A DNS toolkit for Python
py27-flup-1.0.2_1   Random assortment of WSGI servers, middleware
py27-ipaddr-2.1.5   A Google open source IPv4/IPv6 manipulation library in Pyth
py27-libxml2-2.7.8_1 Python interface for XML parser library for GNOME
py27-lockfile-0.9.1 Platform-independent file locking module
py27-setuptools-0.6c11_1 Download, build, install, upgrade, and uninstall Python pac
py27-sqlite3-2.7.2_1 Standard Python binding to the SQLite3 library
py27-xml-0.8.4_2    PyXML: Python XML library enhancements
python26-2.6.6      An interpreted object-oriented programming language
python27-2.7.2_3    An interpreted object-oriented programming language
randrproto-1.3.1    Randr extension headers
recordproto-1.14    RECORD extension headers
renderproto-0.11    RenderProto protocol headers
scrnsaverproto-1.2.0 ScrnSaver extension headers
sessreg-1.0.5_1     Manage utmp/wtmp entries for non-init X clients
setxkbmap-1.1.0     Set the keyboard using the X Keyboard Extension
smproxy-1.0.3       Session Manager Proxy
sqlite3-3.7.9_1     An SQL database engine in a C library
tdb-1.2.9,1         Trivial Database
trapproto-3.4.3     DEC-XTRAP extension headers
twm-1.0.4           Tab Window Manager for the X Window System
unrar-4.00.b4,5     Extract, view & test RAR archives
unzip-6.0           List, test and extract compressed files in a ZIP archive
videoproto-2.3.0    Video extension headers
wget-1.12_2         Retrieve files from the Net via HTTP(S) and FTP
x11perf-1.5.1       X11 server performance test program
xauth-1.0.4         X authority file utility
xbacklight-1.1.1    Program to adjust backlight brightness
xbitmaps-1.1.0      X.Org bitmaps data
xcalc-1.0.3         Scientific calculator for X
xcb-util-0.3.6_1    A module with libxcb/libX11 extension/replacement libraries
xclock-1.0.4_1      Analog and digital clock for X
xcmsdb-1.0.2        Device Color Characterization utility for X
xcursor-themes-1.0.2 X.org cursors themes
xcursorgen-1.0.3    Create an X cursor file from a collection of PNG images
xdpyinfo-1.1.0      Display information utility for X
xdriinfo-1.0.3      Query configuration information of DRI drivers
xev-1.0.4           Print contents of X events
xextproto-7.1.1     XExt extension headers
xf86dga-1.0.2_1     Test program for the XFree86-DGA extension
xf86dgaproto-2.1    XFree86-DGA extension headers
xf86miscproto-0.9.3 XFree86-Misc extension headers
xf86vidmodeproto-2.3 XFree86-VidModeExtension extension headers
xgamma-1.0.3        Gamma correction through the X server.
xgc-1.0.2           X graphics demo
xhost-1.0.3         Server access control program for X
xineramaproto-1.2   Xinerama extension headers
xinit-1.2.0_1       X Window System initializer
xinput-1.5.0        Very useful utility for configuring and testing XInput devi
xkbcomp-1.1.0       Compile XKB keyboard description
xkbevd-1.1.0        XKB event daemon
xkbutils-1.0.1_2    XKB utility demos
xkeyboard-config-1.8_1 X Keyboard Configuration Database
xkill-1.0.2         Utility for killing a client by its X resource
xlsatoms-1.0.2      List interned atoms defined on a server
xlsclients-1.0.2    List client applications running on a display
xmodmap-1.0.4       Utility for modifying keymaps and pointer button mappings i
xorg-apps-7.5_1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.5      X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.5 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.5  X.org libraries meta-port
xpr-1.0.3           Utility for printing an X window dump
xprop-1.1.0         Property displayer for X
xproto-7.0.16       X11 protocol headers
xrandr-1.3.2        Primitive command line interface to the RandR extension
xrdb-1.0.6          X server resource database utility
xrefresh-1.0.3      Refresh all or part of an X screen
xset-1.1.0          User preference utility for X
xsetmode-1.0.0      Set the mode for an X Input Device
xsetroot-1.0.3      root window parameter setting utility for X
xterm-267           Terminal emulator for the X Window System
xtrans-1.2.5        Abstract network code for X
xvinfo-1.1.0        Print out X-Video extension adaptor information
xwd-1.0.3           Dump an image of an X window
xwininfo-1.0.5      Window information utility for X
xwud-1.0.2          Image displayer for X
```

hab mir auch mal portmanager sowie portmaster installiert
das soll ja die ports so installieren können das alles in der Reihenfolge wie die Abhängigkeiten sind installiert


----------



## blackout24 (16. August 2012)

Das Xorg Bash vorrraussetzt ist etwas komisch. Du wirst ja jetzt auch schon irgendeine Shell haben. Kenne sonst noch ZSH, wüsste garnicht, was mir eine andere Shell für Vorteile bringen würde. Bei Linux ist das irgendwie einfacher anscheinend.


----------



## Timsu (17. August 2012)

Also auf einem NAS Xorg zu installieren, nur um ein Programm zu konfigurieren, wäre mir zu viel Arbeit.
Dann lieber zu Linux wechseln bzw. das wget Webinterface nutzen.


----------



## PrincePaul (17. August 2012)

Wget hat nen Webinterface ... 
das Schau ich mir mal an

Wget ist ja eh schon drauf


----------

